# Dining in Philly



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

The City of Brotherly Love beckons next week and I was wondering where I should eat. Want to hit Le Bec Fin once as it may be closing in the Spring (if I can snag a table) but any suggestions on Italian? Is La Famiglia still worthwhile?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had some really good meals at Devon's Seafood Grill.

Also I ate at this location once when it was for a time an excellent seafood restaurant. Now, it's a steak house. I haven't eaten there, but I can vouch for the fact that the setting itself is a memorable experience:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I usually make a stop at Jim's Steaks but I have not been there for quite some time.

You used to be able to by 40 .ozs upsatirs!!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Davio's


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Try Ristorante Pesto at 1915 South Broad Street. It is one of the best in South Philly, which probably has more Italian restaurants per square mile than anywhere in the US. I've eaten there quite a few times and never been disappointed, but then again I have never been disappointed at any Italian restaurant in Philly or NYC. You can't go wrong no matter what you order. Check their menu at www.ristorantepesto.com.


----------



## hmmurdock (May 12, 2010)

Pass on the Italian. Hit up one of Chef Garces places. Tinto being my personal favorite.


----------

